# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  وب سایت آماده بر اساس معماری چند لایه

## asgari2005

سلام
دوستان من روی یک پروژه وب سایت یک براساس معماری چند لایه و asp.net 2 , sql server2000به دو زبان فارسی و انگلیسی کار کردم و با C#‎.net نوشته ام قصد دارم اگر دوستان خواهان قرار داده اند source کامل هستند در اینجا پیام بگذارند
البته من اینکار برای آموزش برای کسانی که به دنیای وب وارد شدند خواهم گذاشت

----------


## asgari2005

سلام ببخشید که یکم دیر شد
من کل پروژه را داخل یک Host  قرار دادم
در ابتدا لازم است در مورد پروژه و اینکه این پروژه چه امکانات داره مقداری صحبت کنم از مشخصات فنی این پروژه عبارتند از:
1-به زبان C#‎.net نوشته شده
2-Sql Server2000
3-با معماری چند لایه نوشته شده عبارتند از 
الف- لایه داده که یه اسم DAL من استفاده کردم 
ب- لایه Business که به اسم BLL می باشد
ج- لایه نمایشی که همان WebForm ها می باشند 
البته این نکته قابل ذکر می باشد من لایه Model که همان لایه Dataset ها می باشد رو حذف کردم و از DataSet دات نت استفاده کردم

به عنوان مثال اگر بخواهم در مورد عملیات درج در یک WebForm توضیح بدم من به این صورت در پروژه استفاده کردم
1- در ابتدا من Stored Procedure جدول مورد نظر را با یک ساختار اسمی مشخصی که می تونید در بانک بینید ایجاد می کنم
2-در لایه داده متد مورد نظر رو برای درج می نویسم که این متد نیاز به کد نویسی فوق العاده کمی می باشد زیرا متدها آماده برای ارتباط با بانک و اجرا کردن عملیات موجود است من فقط نیاز از پارامترها را ایجاد کنم و پاس بدم
3-در لایه Business که یک لایه میانه است من متدی با همان نام در لایه داده ایجاد و متد موچود درلایه داده را فراخوانی می کنم البته شما می توانید در این لایه عمل اعتبارسنجی داده را نیز انجام دهید
4-در نهایت در لایه Webform که شما ها با آن آشنا هستید تمامی کنترل ها قرار داده و فقط متد موجود در لایه Business را فراخوانی می کنم

حال نیز در مورد امکانات موجود در پروژه نیز صحبتی کنم که عبارتند از:

1.	امکان تعریف سطوح دسترسی برای کاربران
2.	امکان اعمال محدودیت در تعداد دفعات اشتباه وارد کردن کلمه عبور و در صورتی که تعداد دفعات  پایان یافت نام  کاربری  برای 3 ساعت غیر فعال گردد و همچنین اگر کاربر آنلاین بود هیچ کاربری دیگری با همان کلمه کاربری وارد نشود
3.	امکان تعریف کاربران جهت عضویت در سایت
4.	امکان کنترل و نگه داری سایت توسط کاربر
5.	امکان تعریف اخبار و خبر رسانی توسط سایت به صورت پویا
6.	امکان معرفی محصولات و کالای شرکت در سایت به صورت تصویر و متن
7.	امکان تعریف کارگزینی و استخدام کارمندان از طریق سایت
8.	امکان گروه بندی کالاها جهت نمایش و سفارش 
9.	امکان جستجو توسط کاربر در تمامی محصولات
10.	امکان گرفتن سفارش از مشتری
11.	امکان بررسی و کنترل سفارش مشتری
12.	امکان برقراری محدودیت در میزان سفارش و فروش کالا به مشتری
13.	امکان صدور فاکتور و فروش کالا به مشتری
14.	امکان تعریف نمایندگی فروش محصولات
15.	امکان برقراری سیستم کنترل و پیگیری توسط سایت
16.	امکان ارتباط مشتری با مدیریت جهت انتقال پیشنهادات و انتقادات
17.	امکان برقراری ارتباط با سایتهای مطرح و مرتبط با فعالیت شرکت
18.	امکان کرفتن آگهی در سایت
19.	امکان ثبت پرداخت پول به 3 روش نقدی ، حواله و چک
20.	امکان upload , download فایل
21.           امکان معرفی به دوستان
22            امکان ارسال خبرنامه
23.           امکان طراحی صفحات داینامیکی
24.           امکان نمایش نظرات کاربران به صورت نموداری و عددی
25.           امکان گرفتن نظرات کاربران در مورد خبرها و محصولات ارائه شده در سایت 
26.           امکان نمایش آمار وب سایت(کاربران آنلاین و ...)

البته ذکر این نکته مهم است در قسمت هایی از پروژه هم کارهای خوبی انجام دادم که در این مطلب نمی گنجد در موردشان صحبت کنم

در آخر نیز آدرس فایل پروژه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14654802...bsite.zip.html

من یکبار طریقه اجرا کردن برنامه رو میگم:
1-در ابتدا بهتر است کل پروژه درwwwroot کپی بشه
2-عمل ساخت Virtual Diretory در IIS که برای این کار نیاز است که شما برید IIS باز کنید و روی فولدر Ecom راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Property رو انتخاب کنید و سپس دکمه Create رو کلیک کنید حتما هم روی Asp.net2.0 قرار دهید
3-باز کردن پروژه ای به Ecom 
4-اضافه کردن پروژهای DAL و BLL به پروژه Ecom
5-اضافه کردن Refrence های مربوطه در داخل هر پروژه که حتما نیاز است تمامی refrence ها رو  در تمامی پروژه ها چک کنید

با آرزوی موفقیت تمام دوستان
 ابوذر عسگری

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بسیار عالی...
من که تا به حال چنین پروژه ی Open Source ای با این مشخصات و به این جامعی و کاملی ندیده بودم!
البته شاید کمی غیر معمول باشه که پروژه هایی در چنین سطحی به صورت Open Source ارائه بشن.
در هر حال، بسیار تبریک میگم. کار بسیار حرفه ای انجام دادید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## bashiry

ممنون آقای عسگری خیلی خوب هست  حیفیم اومد فقط دکمه تشکر رو بزنم 
کار شما بیشتر از این حرفها ارزش داره

واقعا جای تحسین داره :chap:

----------


## cactuskhan

من این پیغام رو میگیرم ! ویرچوال هم ساختم !

It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS

----------


## manager

دوست عزیز می تونید مستندات این پروژه رو هم در اختیار ما بذارید. بدون مستندات که فایده نداره.

----------


## golihaghighi

ممنون پروژه خیلی کامل و جالبی بود.

----------


## asgari2005

متاسفانه Doument پروژه از کامپیوتر من پاک شده و من هیچ Backup ازش ندارم

----------


## cactuskhan

اون مشکل حل شد ولی من چند تا error میگریم ! راهنمایی کنید !!

-  این 2 تا scope رو نمیشناسه !!

using System.Web.UI;
using System.Web.SessionState;


- بقیه پیغام ها هم ایناس !

Partial declarations of 'English_login' must not specify different base classes	

Type 'English_login' already defines a member called 'Page_Load' with the same parameter types	




توضیح اینکه :
من یه solution جدید ایجاد کردم وتو اون 3 تا پروژه که یکیش وب سایته ایجاد کردم و فایلهای شما رو تو اون کپی کردم

----------


## asgari2005

اولی مربوط به این است که شما باید توی لایه داده Refrence مربوط به وب رو اضافه کنید من توی این لایه با Sessionکار کردم پس نیاز است که DLL اون اضافه بشه
حال نمی دونم چرا شما این کار رو انجام دادید نیازی به ساخت پروژه نیست

----------


## cactuskhan

> اولی مربوط به این است که شما باید توی لایه داده Refrence مربوط به وب رو اضافه کنید من توی این لایه با Sessionکار کردم پس نیاز است که DLL اون اضافه بشه
> حال نمی دونم چرا شما این کار رو انجام دادید نیازی به ساخت پروژه نیست


مشکل اول حل شد ممنون ! :چشمک: 

راجع به 2 تا error دیگه فکر میکنید مشکل از کجاست ؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## bashiry

خیلی شبیه به دات نت نیوک هست . ایده رو فکر کنم از اون گرفتی
من بدون مشکل اجرا می کنم

الان دیگه تکمیل تر میشه. ایرادات اینجکشن هم توش هست. 
روی امنیتش کار نکردی؟

----------


## golihaghighi

چرا پسوردها تو دیتا بیس اینکریپت نمیشه؟
مدیر سایت چه امکاناتی داره و چطور باید اخبار و بقیه مطالب داینامیکو تغییر بده؟

----------


## asgari2005

خوب تمامی ایرادات وارده درست می باشد ولی خودتون می تونید با توجه به دانش خودت و اطلاعات موجود در وب سایت برنامه رو Develope کنید.
مدیر تمامی امکانات رو دارد فقط نیاز است وارد قسمت WebAdmin بشوید از این محل می توان تمامی کارهای مدیریتی را انجام داد با مرور کردن گزینه های منو شما می توانید ببیند چه امکاناتی دارد

----------


## abadanboy

اقا دمت گرم خیلی آقایی خیلی بزرگی 

کارت درسته

----------


## asgari2005

من سعی می کنم در این پروژه نکات برنامه نویسی که من بکار بردم را برایتان توضیح دهم
اولین نکته در مورد اعلام آخرین بروزرسانی در سایت
من برای این کار فقط تعدادی Trigger نوشته ام که زمانی که بر روی جداولی مثل اخبار یا محصولات تغییراتی از جمله درج یا ویرایش انجام دهد تاریخ و ساعت تغییرات  را در جدول دیگر ثبت می کند و در صفحه اول سایت در واقع همین تاریخ و ساعت را بکار نشان می دهم

----------


## cactuskhan

> من سعی می کنم در این پروژه نکات برنامه نویسی که من بکار بردم را برایتان توضیح دهم
> اولین نکته در مورد اعلام آخرین بروزرسانی در سایت
> من برای این کار فقط تعدادی Trigger نوشته ام که زمانی که بر روی جداولی مثل اخبار یا محصولات تغییراتی از جمله درج یا ویرایش انجام دهد تاریخ و ساعت تغییرات  را در جدول دیگر ثبت می کند و در صفحه اول سایت در واقع همین تاریخ و ساعت را بکار نشان می دهم


برادر نمیتونی بگی او error هایی که گفتم از کجاست چطور میشه رفعش کرد ؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## irdelta

خیلی خیلی عالی .منم تا به حال همچین سورسی ندیدم
خدا خیرت بده

----------


## bashiry

> من سعی می کنم در این پروژه نکات برنامه نویسی که من بکار بردم را برایتان توضیح دهم
> اولین نکته در مورد اعلام آخرین بروزرسانی در سایت
> من برای این کار فقط تعدادی Trigger نوشته ام که زمانی که بر روی جداولی مثل اخبار یا محصولات تغییراتی از جمله درج یا ویرایش انجام دهد تاریخ و ساعت تغییرات را در جدول دیگر ثبت می کند و در صفحه اول سایت در واقع همین تاریخ و ساعت را بکار نشان می دهم


ایده جالبیه  :تشویق: 
میشد زیر خبر ها بنویسی که در چه تاریخ و ساعتی پست شده . دیگه خود کاربر میبینه که تاریخ خبر مربوط به کی هست.

درمورد پیامهای خطای دوستمون اگه ممکنه بگید که چطور اجراش می کنی ( مرحله به مرحله)

----------


## Chabok

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشد جدی خدمت شما
یه سوال داشتم و می خواستم بدونم آیا میتونیم از این پروژه بصورت رایگان استفاده کنیم و برای مردم سایت ران کنیم ؟
بهتر بگم : آیا استفاده از این پروژه بر روی اینترنت رایگان هست ؟
چون اصولا هر OpenSource ی مجانی نیست .

یعنی میخوام بدونم شما اجازه نشر آن را هم میدهید و یا فقط جنبه آموزشی دارد ؟

اگر سوالم مشکلی داره خواهشا بفرمایید . شاید سوال بی موردی باشه

باز هم از شما کمال تشکر را دارم

----------


## asgari2005

من روی پروژه نزدیک به 3 ماه زمان صرف کردم و نیت از ارائه اون در وب سایت فقط جنبه آموزشی داشته ولی می دونم به خاطره ساختار مشخصی که دارد با کمی تغییرات می توان یک وب سایت سفارشی از روی درست کرد از دید خودم هر نوع استفاده ای هیچ اشکالی ندارد اگر مورد زیر رعایت شود:
استفاده از مطالب این مقاله منوط به ذکر نام منبع است.

----------


## bashiry

آقای عسگری این کامپوننت FreeTextBox که گذاشتین کرک شده؟
ممنون میشم اگه فایل لایسنس یا کرک برای این کامپوننت دارین آپلود کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## asgari2005

دوست گرامی در مورد کامپوننت FreeTextBox نیازی به کرک ندارد بدلیل اینکه من از نسخه Free استفاده کردم شما می تونید برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد این کامپوننت به آدرس فوق مراجعه کنید
http://freetextbox.com/default.aspx
البته از این مدل Editor های به صورت Free شما می تونید در جاهای مختلف پیدا کنید

----------


## bashiry

free نیست. 
بعضی امکاناتش وقتی روی لوکال  نباشه کار نمی کنه

روی لوکال هاست دقیقا  مثل نسخه pro هست. مشکل جایی هست که آپلود میشه و از امکانات بیشتری که در فایل readme.txt استفاده کنیم.

----------


## asgari2005

من نمی دونم شما از چه امکاناتی می خواهید استفاده کنید ولی هر امکانی که در local بتونه نشون بده مطمنئن باشید روی سایت هم می تونه مشکل احتمالا از جایی دیگه می باشه

----------


## OlympicTelecom

من روی ویندوز سرور 2003 + SP2 این خطا رو میگیرم:




> Security Exception 
> Description: The application attempted to perform an operation not allowed by the security policy.  To grant this application the required permission please contact your system administrator or change the application's trust level in the configuration file. 
> 
> Exception Details: System.Security.SecurityException: Requested registry access is not allowed.

----------


## asgari2005

دوست گرامی من فکر کنم خطا فوق برای نداشتنPermission کاربر ASPNET باشد شما باید به کاربر فوق تمامی دسترسی به فولدر پروژه را بدهید

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

سعی کنید این تاپیک رو برای صحبت در مورد مسائل فنی این پروژه نگه دارید و نه برای صحبت در مورد وجود یا عدم وجود لینک دانلود!
اگر مشکلی برای دانلود دارید، با پیغام خصوصی ایجاد کننده ی تاپیک رو در جریان بگذارید.

متشکرم.

----------


## en_bey

سلام

آقای راد من از طریق پیغام خصوصی نظر شما را در مورد استاندارد بودن این پروژه پرسیده بودم و می خواستم بدونم که میشه به عنوان یک الگو از این سورس کد استفاده کرد یا خیر ؟

که متاسفانه شما جواب ندادید (احتمالا سوال من به دست شما نرسیده !)

لطفا نظر خودتون رو بصورت فنی اعلام کنید تا اعضای گروه هم استفاده کنند

----------


## aspnet_22

سلام.
اگر ممکن است در مورد سیستم احراز هویت سایت به خصوص وقتی که ادمین میخواهد لوگین کند توضیح دهید.
با تشکر

----------


## asgari2005

سیستم احراز هویت به این صورت است که  تمامی WebForm های مربوطه را در داخل یک فولدر به نام WebAdmin قرار داده ام ودر داخل این فولدر نیز یک فایل Web.config وجود دارد که داخل آن Tag وجود دارد که اگر کاربری بدون اهراز هویت اجازه ورود ندهد البته نیاز است در Web.Config  اصلی برنامه هم مدل Authentication را در وضعیت Form قرار دهید و page مخصوص Login هم آدرس دهید با این کار اگر کاربری آدرس WebAdmin رو در وب سایت تایپ کند صفحه login نمایش داده می شود و در صفحه Login هم بعد از احراز هویت Ticket صادر می شود و به صفحه default هدایت می شود البته شما می تونید در مورد ساختار احراز هویت در DotNet در وب سایت جستجو کنید و مطالبی خوبی در موردش پیدا می کنید و من هم از همان روش استفاده کردم.

----------


## cactuskhan

من هم یه سوال از شما داشتم و مرحمت کنید توضیح بدید !!

مگر اساس لایه BLL بر این نیست که ما در اون اعتبار داده ها رو برسی کنیم ؟(اگه غیر از اینه توضیح بدین) اونطور که من دیدم اعتبار سنجی رو تو شما توی فرم ها تون انجام دادید ! چرا ؟
و کار خاصی تو لایه BLL انجام نشده !
(منظور من از اعتبار سنجی تکراری نبون خالی نبودن یا ولید بودن اطلاعات است )

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> آقای راد من از طریق پیغام خصوصی نظر شما را در مورد استاندارد بودن این پروژه پرسیده بودم و می خواستم بدونم که میشه به عنوان یک الگو از این سورس کد استفاده کرد یا خیر ؟
> 
> که متاسفانه شما جواب ندادید (احتمالا سوال من به دست شما نرسیده !)
> 
> لطفا نظر خودتون رو بصورت فنی اعلام کنید تا اعضای گروه هم استفاده کنند


من همون موقع جواب دادم اما سیستم پیغام رسان خصوصی سایت مشکل داشت.
این پروژه به خوبی نوشته شده و استانداردهای یک پروژه ی خوب رو تا حد ممکن رعایت کرده.



> مگر اساس لایه BLL بر این نیست که ما در اون اعتبار داده ها رو برسی کنیم ؟(اگه غیر از اینه توضیح بدین) اونطور که من دیدم اعتبار سنجی رو تو شما توی فرم ها تون انجام دادید ! چرا ؟
> و کار خاصی تو لایه BLL انجام نشده !
> (منظور من از اعتبار سنجی تکراری نبون خالی نبودن یا ولید بودن اطلاعات است )


ایشون توضیح دادند که:



> 3-در لایه Business که یک لایه میانه است من متدی با همان نام در لایه داده ایجاد و متد موچود درلایه داده را فراخوانی می کنم البته شما می توانید در این لایه عمل اعتبارسنجی داده را نیز انجام دهید


موفق باشید.

----------


## rtech

جناب آقای asgari  من تاجالا 2 بار برای شما پیغام خصوصی گذاشتم که لینک را تصحیح کنید اما جوابی داده نشد ! به آقا بهروز هم گفتم پیگیری کنند که ایشون هم جواب ندادند گفتم حداقل اینجا مطرح کنم شاید ببینید و لینک ها رو تست کنید . 
موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------


## el_abdollahi

با تشکر از آقای عسگری . یه مشکلی در خرید داشتم. در زمان خرید جنس پس از وارد کردن یوزرنیم و پسورد پیغامی مبنی بر ان لاین بودن می گیرم . و از من می خواد که با نام کاربری دیگری وارد شوم . لطفا کمک کنید .

----------


## asgari2005

دوست گرامی سیستم شما زمانی که در local برنامه را اجرا می کنید بهتر است قسمت چک کردن کاربران آنلاین را Comment کنید و در نهایت زمانی که نیاز است Release کنید آنرا را فعال کنید

----------


## hamedgh

سلام با تشکر فراوان از پروژه بسیار عالی تان می خواستم بپرسم گرته برداری علمی از پروژه 
از نظر شما اشکالی ندارد

----------


## asgari2005

دوست گرامی هرگونه کپی برداری آزاد می باشد فقط ذکر منبع فراموش نشود

----------


## hamedgh

سلام عزیزم من گفتم گرته برداری نه کپی برداری  
باز از زحماتتان بسیار ممنون

----------


## ali_yousefian19

سلام،آقای عسگری واقعا از کار زیباتون تشکر میکنم و امیدوارم به اندازه ای که به کاربران این سایت کمک کردین در زندگیتون 100000 برابرش پیشرفت کنین.
من تازه این سایت را باز کردم و برام خیلی جالب بود(تقریبا یه جورایی نفهمیدم چی به چیه d:)
در همین ابتدای کار برام یک سوال پیش اوممده و اوون اینه که در تغییر بعضی از صفحات بعضی از قطعات کلی سایت (مثل عکس بالای صفحه با فوتر) تغییر نمیکنه ولی نفهمیدم چطوری اینکار را کردین
مثلا  در تغییر صفحه از  به  Ecom/WebPages/FormPages.aspx?id=6 به
  Ecom/WebPages/FormPages.aspx?id=4 یا از صفحه دانلود به صفحه اخبار
  دوستانی که اطلاعی راجب اینکه اینکار چطوری انجام میشه لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید.
با تشکر

----------


## asgari2005

دوست گرامی در مورد خود این پروژه اگر می خواهی بدانی من از MasterPage استفاده کردم البته نه در تمامی صفحات ، ولی در حالت کلی روش های مختلفی برای این منظور وجود داره مثله استفاده از Frameها یا Ajax 
موفق باشید

----------


## ali_yousefian19

سلام
منظور من دو صفحه دانلود و خبر بود که هر دو در فولدر webpages هستند  (جالبه که این دو صفحه نه از یک مسترپیج استفاده میکنند و نه از frams و هیچ وجه اشتراکی نسبت بهم ندارند ولی موقع رفتن از صفحه دانلود به صفحه خبر عکس بالای صفحه و ... دوباره رفرش نمیشدن، شایدبخاطر اینکه من روی local تست میکنم متوجه رفرش شدن صفحه نمیشم)
یه پیشنهاد: اگه قرار باشه تمام سوالات پیش اوومده برای دوستان راجبه سایت ارائه شده را آقای عسگری جواب بدن ، ایشون بزودی خسته میشن و اینکار منطقی نیست ، لطفا دوستان هم کمک کنن تا استفاده مفید از این پروژه سورس باز برای همه فراهم شود)
دو تا سوال: چرا بعضی از صفحات را در روت و بعضی را در فولدر webpages گذاشتین؟منظور خاصی از اینکار داشتین؟
سوال دوم: شما برای عضویت کاربر یک لینک برای کاربر میفرستید که با زدن روی اوون لینک کاربر عضو میشه ولی من در این صفحه متوجه نمیشم متدهای   CreateImageو  CreateSalt چگونه کار میکنندو چه کاری میکنند و در همین صفحه متوجه کاری که در این چند خط ذیل انجام میدین نمیشم

StrFileText += "http://www.electropeyk.com/active.aspx?uwe=uopsddfytvdhhdfg5454wedjdgf545" + "&uid=" + ds.Tables[0].Rows[0]["userid"].ToString() + "&sr=" + CreateSalt(15).ToString() + "  taget=_blank>";
                    StrFileText += "Click Me For Active!</a>";
                    objmail.Body = StrFileText;
                    objmail.Fields["http://schemas.microsoft.com/cdo/configuration/sendusing"] = 2;
                    objmail.Fields["http://schemas.microsoft.com/cdo/configuration/smtpserverport"] = 25;
                    objmail.Fields["http://schemas.microsoft.com/cdo/configuration/smtpauthenticate"] = 1;
                    objmail.Fields["http://schemas.microsoft.com/cdo/configuration/sendusername"] = System.Configuration.ConfigurationSettings.AppSett  ings["SMTPusername"];
                    objmail.Fields["http://schemas.microsoft.com/cdo/configuration/sendpassword"] = System.Configuration.ConfigurationSettings.AppSett  ings["SMTPpassword"];
                    

ممنون از جوابگویی دوستان
با تشکر

----------


## asgari2005

در مورد سوال اول اینکه نه هیچ هدفی خاصی نبوده ، سوال دوم در مورد متدها هر دو متد کارش تولید تصاویر امنیتی است که من بنا به دلایلی ازوش استفاده نکردم در مورد سوال آخر هم کد فوق یک ایمیل به کاربر ارسال می کنه با یک لینک فعال سازی کاربر که امکان ورود به سایت را فراهم می کنه فقط شاید پارامترهای شی objmail مبهم باشه که لازم به توضیح است برای ارسال ایمیل از طریق SMTP Server نیاز است که پورت ،نام کاربری،کلمه عبور و ... تنظیم گردد که من تمامی این کارها را در کد فوق اعمال کردم
با آرزوی موفقیت
ابوذر عسگری

----------


## hamed_bostan

http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archi...15/435498.aspx

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
با تشکرات فراوان از کار زیبایی که گذاشتید
من از صفحه مدیریت فایل شما خواستم استفاده کنم (ظاهرا شما هم از جایی دیگری گرفتید.. چون نحوه کد نویسی متفاوت بود ..) اما قسمت ارسال فایل کار نمی کند در حالی که در پروژه شما درست کار می کند و..
فکر می کنید اشکال از کجاست؟

----------


## asgari2005

در مورد مدیریت فایل شما درست می گویید من خودم آنرا درست نکردم و ضمنا با Vb می باشد.
در مورد خطا شما باید بگیید چه خطایی می دهد تا بتوانم کمک کنم احتمالا خطا مربوط به مجوز دسترسی به پوشه ها و فایلها می باشد که شما باید به کاربر ASPNET مجوز دسترسی به پوشه مورد نظر بدهید

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
نه خطا نمی ده اما فایل رو ارسال هم نمی کنه 
مجوز دسترسی رو هم من دادم چون می تونه فوادر جدید درست کنه یا تغییر نام بده یا تغییر مکان (move) بده اما ارسال نمی کنه؟! من خیلی باهاش ور رفتم اما باز هم از ارسال خبری نیست؟ تو توضیحات کد یه چیز هایی نوشته که تغییر ندیم چون آن لاین چک می شه و..




*********
حل شد 
یه تغییر هم باید تو مستر پیج می دادم
ممنون

----------


## poudineh

سلام-خیلی خوب و اموزنده بود- من هنوز نصب نکردم. ولی سایت استاندارد گیلان دیدم . به نظرم سرعتش پایین

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام-خیلی خوب و اموزنده بود- من هنوز نصب نکردم. ولی سایت استاندارد گیلان دیدم . به نظرم سرعتش پایین


درسته آخه هنوز تمام نشده تو صفحه اصلی خیلی کار مونده (لوگو ، css ها ، فشرده سازی تصاویر و... ) بعد کل سایت داینامیک هستش

----------


## mp2009

دوستان من این فایل رو دو بار دانلود کردم 
کامل دانلود میشه . ولی فایل زیپ رو باز نمیکنه و ارور میده و فقط دو فولد توش هست . یکی dal و bal  . ایا فقط همین دو فلدر توش هست؟

----------


## hosein.jozi

آقا یه راهنمای خوب هم باید نوشت برای برنامه نویسان تا بتونن راحت استفاده کنند

----------


## samaneh_net

خیلی ممنون آقای عسگریالبته من یک سایت به این صورت انجام دادم فقط یک لایه بیشتر داشت که بصورت زیر بودinfodataAccesbussinessmainالبته از لایه ای دیگر برای userinterfaceها استفاده شدبا آرزروی موفقیت

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

شما می تونی هر چند تا لایه دلت می خواد داشته باشی.
مثلا DAL رو به دو لایه ی مختلف تقسیم کنی یا Property Layer هم اضافه کنی که در مجموع 5 تا لایه داشته باشی.

موفق باشید.

----------


## serendipiti

سلام
من می خواستم این پروژه رو Download کنم اما لینک ها خراب شد.لطفا اگه میشه دوباره بذارید چون بد جوری لازم دارم

----------


## 82103264

با سلام با تشکر از برنامه خوبی که در بخش ASP.NET گذاشتین ولی نتونستم این برنامه را اجرا بگیرم توی IIS  گذاشتم ولی این خطا را داد لطفا کمکم کنید 
*Parser Error Message:* It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.

*Source Error:*Line 55:            by Microsoft that offers a single logon and core profile services for member sites.Line 56:     -->Line 57: 		<authentication mode="Forms">Line 58: 			<forms name=".ASPXFORMSDEMO" loginUrl="webadmin/login.aspx" protection="All" path="/" timeout="30"/>Line 59: 		</authentication>

*Source File:* C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\ElectropeykWebsite_2

\Electropeyk Website\ecom\web.config*    Line:* 57 

با تشکر

----------

